

How do you put a Database in the Cloud? - nicklongo
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2009/10/28/how-do-you-put-a-database-in-the-cloud/

======
tybris
People underestimate the pain of database administration. If I can get a
ready-to-go database in seconds my life is so much better. My only grudge
against RDS is that it doesn't scale up from 0. It adds at least $80/month to
your regular server cost.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I browsed around and didn't see their hosted database solution. Is it listed,
or just something you have to ask for after signing up for a server?

~~~
kvstorefool
It's part of cloud sites.

If you want to check its track record: <http://status.mosso.com/>

